
Ask HN: Objective books on anthropogenic climate change - crikli
I belong to a book discussion mini-club and one of the subjects we want to study this year is climate change.<p>I&#x27;d like to find some objective materials that deal with the scientific data rather than the politics, however most of the books I&#x27;m finding are written from presupposition, trying to prove or disprove something from the outset rather than rationally examining and discussing the data.<p>Any recommendations for non-partisan and objective books (or online sources)?
======
PaulHoule
see
[http://ipcc.ch/publications_and_data/publications_and_data_r...](http://ipcc.ch/publications_and_data/publications_and_data_reports.shtml)

